# What UPS should I get



## 173abn82 (Feb 24, 2011)

I'm about to hit the road and need advice on what gps system I should be looking at. I will be hauling a 35' 5th wheel, with a f-350 long bed. Since I am not a truck driver, I didn't want to get lost going into territory I can't get out off. What do you all use.


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

I have expensive in-dash system that works fantastic, but the portable smaller Garmin Nuvi and others are getting better and better.

Do an internet search for "trucker GPS" and you'll find several trucker-centric systems. I know folks who like the Garmin units, but I'm sure there are several suitable vendors. Some of these provide guidance for height, but I haven't found one that considers weight. Some roads allow only so many tons and you can expect to be about 10 tons. Don't forget to weigh your rig to maintain safety.

I have an F-250 that was upgraded to an F-350 and tow a 38' 5er. In total, my rig weighs 11 tons. I can relate.

BTW- According to your subject line, I thought you were posting about an uninterruptible power supply (UPS), LOL.


----------

